# Emperors Children C Sonic Dreadnought question?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not certain if this is the place to post this, I usually hang around other parts of the forum, so correct me if Im wrong. 

So I was rolling around swedish ebay-looking sites and found some used old CSM Dreadnoughts. I bid on an auctioned but lost unfortunately. Well that was just the backstory so hang in here, I got a point with all this. It opened up my eyes and Im shit crazed to get an CSM Dreadnought now. Im not too interested in the 2nd ed metal version any longer (hate working with metal), so I was thinking of ordering from Forgeworld, the Sonic one with a blastmaster on the side.

My questions are, have any other ordered one? Was it easy to work with, the model that is? Then Im wondering, the rules in the CSM codex doesnt cover the sonic weapons. Does anyone know where official rules can be found for the model and its weapons?  Also a general question about FW, Ive never ordered from there, does it take long time for the product to arrive at the home?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Forgeworld models are lovely, but they can come with large excess lumps of resin stuck to bits but its easy to remove with a razor saw/ dremel/ stanley knife + patience, and will need washing in soapy water the added effort is well worth it however

The rules for sonic dreads are in imperial armour apoc 2 

Ordering times from forgeworld I have had mixed experiences, once my order arrived the very next day, the other took 4 weeks i can't comment on international times though

Forgeworld dreads are bery easy to put togethe once prepped


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't have that particular one - well I have the EC dreadnought but I bought it 2nd hand & it came with twin lascannon & DCCW. Resin is like plastic, but requires superglue & is quite a bit more fragile - it is very easy for it to chip / snap. The material is very hard & as such is easy to file / cut away (careful when removing large chunks as faults in the material may cause unexpected breaks through detail)

Forgeworld models typically come with a LARGE amount of flash (well, my DCCW, traitor guardsmen & titan all did...) that requires trimming away.

As for specific rules - apocalypse only my friend. Once upon a time you could give your dreadnoughts all sorts of cool upgrades, but now you need to rely on the emporer's children apocalypse datasheet.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Barnster said:


> Forgeworld models are lovely, but they can come with large excess lumps of resin stuck to bits but its easy to remove with a razor saw/ dremel/ stanley knife + patience, and will need washing in soapy water the added effort is well worth it however
> 
> The rules for sonic dreads are in imperial armour apoc 2
> 
> ...


Ok so FW models has to be washed off first before I begin to work on them?  Is that the new book that is being adbertized on FW then? I might get a hold on that one then as well. Nice. I do got a regular Space Marine Dreadnought left arm missile pod. Might that fit on a CSM Dread



clever handle said:


> Don't have that particular one - well I have the EC dreadnought but I bought it 2nd hand & it came with twin lascannon & DCCW. Resin is like plastic, but requires superglue & is quite a bit more fragile - it is very easy for it to chip / snap. The material is very hard & as such is easy to file / cut away (careful when removing large chunks as faults in the material may cause unexpected breaks through detail)
> 
> Forgeworld models typically come with a LARGE amount of flash (well, my DCCW, traitor guardsmen & titan all did...) that requires trimming away.
> 
> As for specific rules - apocalypse only my friend. Once upon a time you could give your dreadnoughts all sorts of cool upgrades, but now you need to rely on the emporer's children apocalypse datasheet.


Ok so its much more fragile than plastic? That doesnt sound to keen, but I will keep my thoughts in here and have some thinking to do. Thank you both so very much.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As far as i know all plastic GW dread arms and FW dread arms are compatible 

The sonic dread are in the red imperial armour apoc book not sure if they appear in the new blue one 

resin isn't that much harder to work with than plastic but don't try snapping excess off it has to be removed manually or you will damage the model. And provided you have throughly washed your model beforehand you shouldn't get any issue with chipping more than any other material

you could always get the blastmaster arms and count it as a plasma cannon to keep it within codex, in most friendly games most players would be happy to use it as a sonic dread


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought an Emperor's Children dreadnought and blast master weapon arm from ForgeWorld several years ago. The model was great and had no problems at all. I think it took about 3 weeks to arrive in North Carolina, USA. I really enjoyed the model and always got compliments on it. Of course, that was back in CSM 3.5 edition when they actually had rules for them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Barnster said:


> As far as i know all plastic GW dread arms and FW dread arms are compatible
> 
> The sonic dread are in the red imperial armour apoc book not sure if they appear in the new blue one
> 
> ...


Great, cause I was thinking "Why buy a new arm when I already got one finished and ready here?"  I will try and be careful when working with FW then. Count-as, yeah that is true that that rule may be used as well.



jaysen said:


> I bought an Emperor's Children dreadnought and blast master weapon arm from ForgeWorld several years ago. The model was great and had no problems at all. I think it took about 3 weeks to arrive in North Carolina, USA. I really enjoyed the model and always got compliments on it. Of course, that was back in CSM 3.5 edition when they actually had rules for them.


Hearing abouts peoples own experiences is always great. Ive heard some nightmare stories about people missing some parts, which is made to happen at some point. How should I react and what should I do if that would come to pass? There was rules for sonicblasters on Dreads in 3.5?


----------



## Jaraka (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Forkmaster - Barnster is spot on the money with everything he has said. I personally own 2 of Forgeworld's Sonic Dreads, both with Blastmaster arms. You can check them out by hitting 'the disciples of slaanesh' project log in my signature.

After washing off and cleaning up properly, neither of them has ever chipped and I've just returned from a tournament with them, where I was using them as 'counts as' missile launchers.

I have also used them to represent plasma cannons and even in a competitive setting, I haven't had any opponent complain, as they don't look like any other weapon. It would probably be a bit different if they were modelled with twin las cannons but I was trying to count them as multi meltas for example 

As for the 3.5 codex, Jaysen is correct. It is still to date, the best Chaos Codex written IMO. It allowed you to take proper legion only war bands and in the Slaanesh variant, we had all kinds of cool stuff, like warp amps for our vehicles, sonic weapons for our dreads and predators and best of all, combat drugs and more then one psychic utility power to use.

Unfortunately these days, all i've seen of the Emperor's Children (other then my own of course), is 2 lash princes leading Plague/Zerk/Oblit spam... But until we get a new codex to address these issues, (which I have gotten from a good source that it will) you will have to make do with the apoc data sheet. A lot of people actually let me pay for the sheet to use in non apoc games as well - since its not unbalanced.

Anyway - hope that helps - good luck with your efforts for the Dark Prince!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

forkmaster said:


> How should I react and what should I do if that would come to pass? There was rules for sonicblasters on Dreads in 3.5?


I was actually missing a piece of my Warhound Titan that I bought and I called their help line and talked to a very helpfull sales rep. He sent out the missing part, plus a free pack of imperial insignia bits, express shipping. It got to me in about 10 days. From what I hear, that is always the case. If you have a missing or deformed part, call them and they take care of it, asap.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If you check out the tutorial section I have one up that explains prepping and working with resin. It is not hard but at the same time you do have to be careful to treat it right and TAKE YOUR TIME with it.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> I was thinking of ordering from Forgeworld, the Sonic one with a blastmaster on the side.
> 
> My questions are, have any other ordered one? Was it easy to work with, the model that is? Then Im wondering, the rules in the CSM codex doesnt cover the sonic weapons. Does anyone know where official rules can be found for the model and its weapons?  Also a general question about FW, Ive never ordered from there, does it take long time for the product to arrive at the home?


I bought myself one of those some 2 years ago for my Gothcon army and I really enjoyed the model. Defo a nice buy, looks cool and was quite fun to build. Took some 2ish weeks to get it. Seems to be a bit random from FW, a buddy got his Vraks-books order in like 3 days, so order in good time.

I got both the Sonic Blaster arm and the Blastermaster arm, and a left DCCW arm, for mine. I normally play it as whatever I need it to be, for example a Multimelta/Plasmacannon (Blastermaster) or if I want a twinlinked whatnot I use the Sonic Blaster arm instead since its TL'd. Havent had any major complaints so far.
If youre hell bent on using it as a real Blastermaster youre forced to play Apocalypse thanks to the retards that wrote the CSM codex :headbutt:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jaraka said:


> Hi Forkmaster - Barnster is spot on the money with everything he has said. I personally own 2 of Forgeworld's Sonic Dreads, both with Blastmaster arms. You can check them out by hitting 'the disciples of slaanesh' project log in my signature.
> 
> After washing off and cleaning up properly, neither of them has ever chipped and I've just returned from a tournament with them, where I was using them as 'counts as' missile launchers.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for the tips! I will be thinking about that count-as thing. Im also considering getting two left arms, one blastmaster (sorry everyone, I got the two arms mixed up) for the fluff, and a heavy bolter or something like it) for the people who cant stand count-as (I know there are a few). Yes, I think that Codex is pretty awesome, giving all Legions a special touch and what not, but I can understand it is limiting the armies which is Chaos. I couldnt find your thread about Slaanesh however. :/ I saw one about what figures and points you got, but nothing other than that.




jaysen said:


> I was actually missing a piece of my Warhound Titan that I bought and I called their help line and talked to a very helpfull sales rep. He sent out the missing part, plus a free pack of imperial insignia bits, express shipping. It got to me in about 10 days. From what I hear, that is always the case. If you have a missing or deformed part, call them and they take care of it, asap.


Thank you, that eased down my worries that they would be like "Oh you are on your own now. Sucks to be you!" Great to hear that kind of service from them in real life. 




djinn24 said:


> If you check out the tutorial section I have one up that explains prepping and working with resin. It is not hard but at the same time you do have to be careful to treat it right and TAKE YOUR TIME with it.


Oh I have to check that one out, thank you so much. Link please? 




MaidenManiac said:


> I bought myself one of those some 2 years ago for my Gothcon army and I really enjoyed the model. Defo a nice buy, looks cool and was quite fun to build. Took some 2ish weeks to get it. Seems to be a bit random from FW, a buddy got his Vraks-books order in like 3 days, so order in good time.
> 
> I got both the Sonic Blaster arm and the Blastermaster arm, and a left DCCW arm, for mine. I normally play it as whatever I need it to be, for example a Multimelta/Plasmacannon (Blastermaster) or if I want a twinlinked whatnot I use the Sonic Blaster arm instead since its TL'd. Havent had any major complaints so far.
> If youre hell bent on using it as a real Blastermaster youre forced to play Apocalypse thanks to the retards that wrote the CSM codex :headbutt:


Hahah ok well its good to hear support from many. To everyone, thanks for the feedback and replies. This is what I like about this forum, people are so nice.k:


----------

